
VMAF and FFmpeg in Ubuntu: Installation and Usage Guide - ponderingfish
https://ottverse.com/vmaf-ffmpeg-ubuntu-compilation-installation-usage-guide/
======
fomine3
For Windows, I've used this script to build ffmpeg with vmaf support.

[https://github.com/m-ab-s/media-
autobuild_suite](https://github.com/m-ab-s/media-autobuild_suite)

~~~
ponderingfish
That's cool - thanks for sharing! Luckily brew on mac makes it super-easy to
install vmaf & ffmpeg

------
ponderingfish
This uses libvmaf and vmafossexec which I heard will be deprecated at some
later date. I hope the Netflix team doesn't break FFmpeg support when the
switchover occurs.

